# Which Router for a Homemade Router Table



## philc71 (15 Mar 2018)

Hi,

I'm a beginner more or less and I'm looking at building a router table, I'm interested in whether a 1/4 Router is ok for a router table or if I should really look at a 1/2 Router. 

Ideally I don't want to spend over £100 for one and whilst I've been surfing ebay there doesn't seem like much to choose from so given I might end up buying a new Router which should I go for?

What's wrong with routers such as bosch pof 1200, Draper 20507?

Cheers,
Phil.


----------



## MattRoberts (15 Mar 2018)

Depends on your definition of "ok".

A key factor is that you can use both 1/4 inch and 1/2 inch bits in a 1/2 inch router.

I'd concentrate more on the lift mechanism you're using. Do you need a router with a mechanism built in, or are you making one?


----------



## philc71 (15 Mar 2018)

Yeah that's a good question, I had thought about simplicity and had seen ppl use car jacks


----------



## MattRoberts (15 Mar 2018)

I'd actually argue that the simplest but more expensive option is something like a triton, with a built in mechanism, and that any diy solution will be more complex but cheaper. A half way house is something like a trim router where you can mount the base under the table and twist the router in its base to adjust the height, however you're limited to the low power of a 1/4 inch trim router.

If it were me, I'd be looking on ebay for a second hand triton TRA001 or MF001.


----------



## transatlantic (15 Mar 2018)

I have the Triton and it works ok in a table. But if I was going to do it again, I'd just buy a router motor like the one below and a DIY lift mechanism (probaly the one Jay Bates uses). It seems a waste to have a handheld router under the table, and more so, it takes up more space and has annoyances like the power mechanism, plunge mechanism and lock mechanism.

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworki ... ds+rtx5003


----------



## ScaredyCat (15 Mar 2018)

Screwfix have the baby one ( JOF001 ) which has above the table adjustment for £130 (ish). It's the 1Kw, ½”, 6mm and 12mm collets version. If you need the 1/4" collet you can pick one up for around £15 ...

I'm seriously considering this one for when I make my table.


----------



## Cordy (15 Mar 2018)

This Link Clarke half inch is quite good, I have one; dust extraction is very good with a hose attached

I bought a second hand Trend router table for about £70 which is good enough for me
In the router table I have a Hitachi Link -- might be over your budget


----------



## SkinnyB (15 Mar 2018)

I have 2 screwfix Erbuaer 1/2 routers for my router tables.
Also have one for handheld use. They have been great. £99 in total, sometimes they drop to £80 on special.

Very powerful, only thing I can fault is the fine adjustment has gone on one of my routers. 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb3 ... 240v/81664


----------



## philc71 (15 Mar 2018)

Thanks all good replies, I'll consider all that and see what I can afford without upsetting my better half


----------



## LancsRick (15 Mar 2018)

TRA001 and MOF001 are great table routers.


----------



## Spectric (16 Mar 2018)

The big Triton, plenty of power and ideal in a table. Remove the spring and it is easily adjusted from above. Only downside is it is bright orange and ugly. Also the quick raise knob means it can be raised easily for bit changes. There is also a muscle chuck available.

Roy


----------



## diyphil (17 Mar 2018)

I managed to pick up a no name router table from one of the forum members a while ago and fixed a Triton TA0001 under the table by removing the base plate and, using the screws that I had removed, fixing it to the insert plate. I really do like the ability to raise the router from above the table by drilling a simple hole in the insert plate. The collet raises and locks allowing you to change bits from above the table. The router comes with a 1/2inch and 12mm collet, so you will have to buy a 1/4inch collet for £15 if you only have 1/4 inch bits.


----------



## Iestynd (16 Apr 2018)

I own an erbauer big boy router 1/2" collet 2000W:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb3 ... 240v/81664 

Its a powerful router, i wanted to mount in a table but struggled to find a compatible one. I guess you can make your own table.. anyone done this with an Erbauer?

Thanks


----------



## Raymond UK (14 Aug 2018)

I also have the Triton TRA001 fitted in my router table. Plenty powerful enough. 

I had a MOF001 before which went up in flames after 6 months but Triton just offered a replacement and the option to pay the difference to upgrade to the TRA001 which I did.


----------



## Mark Begbie (1 Sep 2018)

I've got a Trend T11 and can't fault it.


----------

